# Hardware they don't make but you'd want



## largon (Jul 10, 2012)

Proper hardware RAM disk. 

Years back there were some hardware RAM disks such as Gigabyte i-RAM floating around but nobody makes such things anymore. 
Today we have adequately fast interconnects (PCIe 3.0), high density DRAM (now at 4Gbit, 8Gbit should be around in a year), though finding the memory controller might be a problem. 


take one PCIe 3.0 x16 board 
slap some eight-or-so DDR3 slots on it
add a lithium polymer battery-UPS to make the bits stay flipped when it's disconnected from 5VSB
find a bootable controller that can do it all

You get a 64GB(-128GB+) OS/apps RAM SSD that can deliver 10-16GB/s (PCIe 3.0 x16 cap) at nanosecond-scale access latency. 
Flash SSDs would be nearly obsolete - until MRAM or such comes around to desktops near you. 


*What would it be, that imaginary piece o' hardware, your nerdy heart desires?*


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 10, 2012)

>24" OLED screens with 4k res. 

I would love a 70" OLED for home theatre and 30-40" OLED for my computer.


----------



## SnoopKatt (Jul 10, 2012)

1. A small 50wpc amplifier that has a usb dac with a built in headphone amplifier. 

2. A pcie card that has everything that is outdated and is not put on new motherboards (ide, serial ports, etc). 

3. Dedicated blu ray hardware decoding.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jul 10, 2012)

1) A decent triple 24" monitor desk stand.
2) mini-itx pc case.  



Liquid


----------



## adulaamin (Jul 10, 2012)

A video card that you can just upgrade like a motherboard where you could replace the GPU when something new comes out and add memory/ram if needed


----------



## megaflegmi (Jul 10, 2012)

A pcie card that has everything that is outdated and is not put on new motherboards (ide, serial ports, parallel, SCSI, etc). 

I second that ... have to look for motherboards with parallel on them for work ... usb to parallel doesn't cut it .


----------



## Frick (Jul 10, 2012)

adulaamin said:


> A video card that you can just upgrade like a motherboard where you could replace the GPU when something new comes out and add memory/ram if needed



I think you could upgrade the memory on some cards from the late 90's/early 2k's, iirc..

Me I'm not sure.. What happened to the OLED monitors we were promised some time ago? To expensive in big monitors? Otherwise I can't really think of anything feasible. A combined legacy PCIe card would be pretty nice actually.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 10, 2012)

Honestly, I'm pretty satisfied with the hardware I have now, but my 28" with a pixel density similar to that of a retina display would be pretty awesome but then I would need new video cards to drive the beast.



Frick said:


> What happened to the OLED monitors we were promised some time ago? To expensive in big monitors?


IIRC, they ran into some problems similar (and some not,) to Plasma, such as color drift, burn in, power consumption, etc.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel adequate display tech is where the PC and HT markets are hurting most, so I'd like to see PLED HDTVs, at least a 32" to start. Cavendish Labs (formerly Cambridge U students) were the first to discover that polymer (vs organic) LEDs have a MUCH longer lifespan, about the same as CRT, or roughly 100,000 hrs. 

What makes organic LEDs (OLED) so vulnerable is humidity. The organic substrate, particularly when displaying the blue color spectrum, deteriorates easily from tiny amounts of moisture, and as a result, OLED inherently has a very short life span because of it.

Most studies conducted have shown blue color spectrum OLEDs to last only about 10,000 hrs. Somehow Sony came up with 30,000 hr lifespan on their OLED sets, I assume because blue is just one third of the R,B,G equation. Sharp refuted Sony's claim, but even if it's accurate, 30,000 hrs is only half the lifespan of the typical LCD.

This is one of the main reasons you don't see a lot of OLED screen products except for small ones like cell phones that people don't keep as long. Manufacturers are looking at color filtering a black and white image, similar to DLP, to overcome the OLED lifespan problem. It seems to me all that could be avoided with PLED, and there probably wouldn't be big royalties associated with it like there is with Kodak on OLED, whom invented that tech.

Last I checked, Philips was the only TV brand backing PLED, so if we see a PLED set sometime in the next few years, it will likely be a Philips.


----------



## Splave (Jul 11, 2012)

I always thought an integrated wireless router would be kinda cool, Im all about less clutter.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 11, 2012)

Better screens,  serviceable GFX cardz as mentioned. More iTX/mATX gear.


----------



## theeldest (Jul 11, 2012)

Liquid Cool said:


> 1) A decent triple 24" monitor desk stand.



Monitors for Eyefinity with as much of the bezel removed as possible. I mean, seriously, why are they not marketing monitors for multi-monitor setups?


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 11, 2012)

theeldest said:


> Monitors for Eyefinity with as much of the bezel removed as possible. I mean, seriously, why are they not marketing monitors for multi-monitor setups?



That's because it's a tiny segment of their consumers. They focus on what will impact most users.


----------



## Grings (Jul 11, 2012)

Analog/ Pressure sensitive WASD keys (and shift, space bar etc)

Consoles with expandable ram (i dont give a shit if 512mb was expensive 7 years ago, it isnt now)

Terrabyte SSD's close to the price mechanical ones were prior to last years hike

4xHD monitors


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 11, 2012)

500THz CPU with 256 cores. You don't even need gfx card with such CPU


----------



## Disparia (Jul 11, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> 500THz CPU with 256 cores. You don't even need gfx card with such CPU



We're not too far out, relatively speaking, from having enough power to ray trace @ HD resolution. So the hardware I'd like to see made is the Xeon Phi... which is being made. Talk about low-hanging fruit.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 11, 2012)

a 1920x1080 screen on a 3.2" screen..
or for laptops, 5760x3240 on 14"/15"
that would be awesomely sharp

and easily changeable and upgradeable GPU


----------



## purecain (Jul 12, 2012)

A nose rest for 3 monitors in an eyefinity setup....    


Lol...just kidding... (im not kidding)


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 12, 2012)

Prosthetic arms that mount under my armpits instead of to stumps. I want quad arms!


----------



## mauriek (Jul 12, 2012)

They should try get rid of every cable in our PC, a fully wireless computer system including power. They should already make it happen by now, some of the technology already exist. i want to say goodbye to 6-8 hours of cable management like the last time i change my PSU.


and a fully automated and integrated beer supply and serving system in my PC for the long hours of gaming.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 12, 2012)

affordable laptops with good build quality(rugged) that play games well.


----------



## qubit (Jul 12, 2012)

20 to 30 inch monitor made with plasma technology, at 1920x1200 or better resolution and always a 16:10 aspect ratio.

This would have all the advantages of CRT with none of the downsides. We'd get pictures rendered in gorgeous colour and best of all, zero lag or motion smear! The icing on the cake would be a 120Hz+ refresh rate for 3D or even smoother video animation.

Sigh.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 12, 2012)

qubit said:


> 20 to 30 inch monitor made with plasma technology, at 1920x1200 or better resolution and always a 16:10 aspect ratio.
> 
> This would have all the advantages of CRT with none of the downsides. We'd get pictures rendered in gorgeous colour and best of all, zero lag or motion smear! The icing on the cake would be a 120Hz+ refresh rate for 3D or even smoother video animation.
> 
> Sigh.



With no burn in over time. 
I like.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 12, 2012)

Remember Time Crisis and games like that? I want games like those on a PC.
I suppose I'm saying I want a monitor with scan lines so we can play games with a shooty-gun on a PC. One thing that consoles have had over PC's.

I'm not good at explaining some things


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 13, 2012)

mauriek said:


> They should try get rid of every cable in our PC, a fully wireless computer system including power. They should already make it happen by now, some of the technology already exist.



Even wireless ISP connections fluctuate quite often in speed and reliability. I would think that would be a latency/overall speed nightmare, unless the wireless tech were so advanced it would be cost prohibitive to most.

I'd rather see miniature fiber optic cables being used than going completely wireless. Well, technically FO is "wire"less when you think about it.


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 13, 2012)

A 24 inch 120 hz IPS panel... PLEASE


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 13, 2012)

I got one.

A good original video game.


----------



## HossHuge (Jul 13, 2012)

As much as I love new tech stuff, I really think that people need to reflect on where we were a few years ago and where we are now and appreciate what you have now.

As for new stuff I would want, make everything we have now use less power and make batteries last longer.


----------



## SaltyFish (Sep 5, 2012)

*Internal PCIe ATSC TV Tuner card with component video inputs*. DVB versions of such exist (Compro and BlackGold make some), but sadly I live in an ATSC broadcasting country. Also adding composite and S-Video inputs would be a nice bonus.

*Monitors/TVs/displays with durable screens*. No more worrying about scratching the screen. But with the rise of touch-screens, glass screens might make a comeback.



scaminatrix said:


> Remember Time Crisis and games like that? I want games like those on a PC.
> I suppose I'm saying I want a monitor with scan lines so we can play games with a shooty-gun on a PC. One thing that consoles have had over PC's.
> 
> I'm not good at explaining some things



I think what you're describing is CRT display technology. The Zapper, SuperScope, Menacer, GunCon 1, GunCon 2, etc. all relied on the way CRT screens displayed to function. LCD display technology is radically different so those light guns will not work with it. The GunCon 3, however, works with different types of display technologies, including plasmas and LCDs.

I'm not sure if CRT monitors are still being made. I think all the hardcore FPS, fighting, and retro-light gun game fans are hoarding their old ones. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 5, 2012)

largon said:


> Proper hardware RAM disk.
> 
> Years back there were some hardware RAM disks such as Gigabyte i-RAM floating around but nobody makes such things anymore.
> Today we have adequately fast interconnects (PCIe 3.0), high density DRAM (now at 4Gbit, 8Gbit should be around in a year), though finding the memory controller might be a problem.
> ...




You hit the nail with that one... the only change I would make is to have an SSD as backup in the same unit. IIRC the i-RAM battery ran out after 10 or so hours so having the option to backup the RAM data into an SSD would be pretty useful. Kinda like Intel's SRT Enhanced mode but for RAMdisks.

Oh, and make it all transparent to the OS, no software involved.


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2012)

I think RAMdiscs are overshadowed by SSDs these days. RAMdisc is still faster than an SSD, but in my experience there's not much you can do with a RAMdisc that would be a significant benefit over an SSD. When I was using a RAMdisc I mostly used it for storing temp browser cache and temp Windows files. RAMdisc will still always be faster than an SSD, but the difference is much narrower between RAMdisc and SSD than with RAMdisc and hard drives, especially older drives.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 5, 2012)

dual core 10thz processor with comparable gpu


----------



## itsakjt (Sep 5, 2012)

I would like a PSU with all solid state caps.
And all motherboards which will have user replaceable LAN NICs.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2012)

SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050 have all solid caps. As well as other high end PSUs


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Sep 5, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I got one.
> 
> A good original video game.



ahem.. uhhh... read the first word of the title of this thread...


----------



## erixx (Sep 5, 2012)

Make *all* i/0 connections to be front ones, except power. But in a tidy way of course


----------



## Depth (Sep 5, 2012)

erixx said:


> Make *all* i/0 connections to be front ones, except power. But in a tidy way of course



Why don't you just turn your case around and attach all the cables in a tidy way?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 5, 2012)

Frick said:


> I think you could upgrade the memory on some cards from the late 90's/early 2k's, iirc..
> 
> Me I'm not sure.. What happened to the OLED monitors we were promised some time ago? To expensive in big monitors? Otherwise I can't really think of anything feasible. A combined legacy PCIe card would be pretty nice actually.



I still have one! It has 4mbs in it atm. I also really want a display that wraps around you kinda like this:





but at a decent price.


----------



## qubit (Sep 5, 2012)

Frick said:


> Me I'm not sure.. What happened to the OLED monitors we were promised some time ago? To expensive in big monitors? Otherwise I can't really think of anything feasible.



From what I understand, they have never completely solved the short lifetime issues of those kinds of LED. The "organic" in them basically makes them "rot" in a sense, especially if any moisture gets into the cell. Hence, you _do_ see big screen OLED displays, but they are hugely expensive and are only sold into the professional market to rich organizations, where they can afford to change them out more frequently in order to have an impressive display grace their conference centres, etc.


----------



## Frick (Sep 5, 2012)

qubit said:


> From what I understand, they have never completely solved the short lifetime issues of those kinds of LED. The "organic" in them basically makes them "rot" in a sense, especially if any moisture gets into the cell. Hence, you _do_ see big screen OLED displays, but they are hugely expensive and are only sold into the professional market to rich organizations, where they can afford to change them out more frequently in order to have an impressive display grace their conference centres, etc.



Ahh thanks. Sad, I was really excited about that when they started talking about it. 



Jetster said:


> SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050 have all solid caps. As well as other high end PSUs



No it doesn't. No PSU have ALL solid caps afaik.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 5, 2012)

A "Rage" detector that shields the monitor/mouse/keyboard with a force field and protects my hardware from when my old neanderthal brain comes to life during video game struggles. Also injects me with a nice soothing tranquilizer dart.


----------



## qubit (Sep 5, 2012)

Frick said:


> Ahh thanks. Sad, I was really excited about that when they started talking about it.



That reminds me that there are other LED technologies that aren't so far away either, which may well replace LCD in the next couple of years. Again, I can't remember clearly any more than that, because it was one of those small news articles one reads which wasn't that widely reported.

Also, I suspect that there's too much money to be made from current LCD technology for the industry to switch, but that's just my own opinion and speculation!



ZenZimZaliben said:


> A "Rage" detector that shields the monitor/mouse/keyboard with a force field and protects my hardware from when my old neanderthal brain comes to life during video game struggles. Also injects me with a nice soothing tranquilizer dart.



lol, that reminds me of some recent LAN play with friends on UT2004, where I kept nailing one particular player. He eventually got so frustrated that he raged, smashing his mouse down on the desk and breaking it! Poor sod.  Someone then bravely lent him another mouse, which he somehow managed _not_ to break.


----------



## Depth (Sep 5, 2012)

Tsk, you people...

I want the equivalent to a global, free wi-fi system. 
No-bearing frictionless computer fans. 
Angle grinders that don't make noise. 

I want a device that absorbs all dust from a room and requires no maintenance. 
A universal remote that IS, infact, universal. 
High quality, lightweight wireless headset with lossless broad-spectre sound quality. 

I want a device that would cause a bubble where time stood nearly still, to store food nearly indefinately at ambient temperature. 

Or perhaps most of all, a device that would slap me if I didn't go to bed


----------



## camoxiong (Sep 6, 2012)

Quad GPUs in 1 card and Crossfire/SLI compatible


----------



## hat (Sep 6, 2012)

Ah, there's one. Dual core GPUs.

And how's this... add-in PCI-E processor cards.


----------



## silkstone (Sep 6, 2012)

A motherboard which could host GPU chips and NV Ram. If you wanted to change your GPU, you could just buy a new chip, add more NVRam or buy a second GPU.
Also upgradable north and south-bridges, sound processors and slots for Flash ram for an integrated SSD.


----------



## qubit (Sep 6, 2012)

hat said:


> Ah, there's one. Dual core GPUs.



I'd extend that idea: make them gangeable, so that they appear as one super-wide logical GPU. This would make them use the whole RAM as one instead of dividing it in half, plus there would be no SLI/CrossFire issues.

To perform this feat, they would interface directly with each other with little to no glue logic. Think interlocking your fingers and you get the idea.


----------



## silkstone (Sep 6, 2012)

qubit said:


> I'd extend that idea: make them gangeable, so that they appear as one super-wide logical GPU. This would make them use the whole RAM as one instead of dividing it in half, plus there would be no SLI/CrossFire issues.
> 
> To perform this feat, they would interface directly with each other with little to no glue logic. Think interlocking your fingers and you get the idea.



What benefit would dual core gpus give? just make a bigger/more powerful single gpu. It's not like many people play two games at the same time.


----------



## qubit (Sep 6, 2012)

silkstone said:


> What benefit would dual core gpus give? just make a bigger/more powerful single gpu. It's not like many people play two games at the same time.



I'm talking about ganging up two single GPU chips into one logical one.

Thinking about it though, making two GPUs in one chip package could also make sense. Making one double-sized GPU is hard and expensive, so putting two separate ones in the same package would be a way around that.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 6, 2012)

hmm... this was actually a project in my Technology class back in 10th grade. back then I thought of a card that would add more memory to the gpu... but now that's no longer a problem. it seems a lot of cards tend to have more memory than they need except for maybe the highest end cards.

But today... I'd have to say I'd like to have a hardware based compression card so I can run my games on my desktop from any pc / mobile device on the internet... kinda like the onlive service only using my pc rather than theirs


----------



## Nordic (Sep 6, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> But today... I'd have to say I'd like to have a hardware based compression card so I can run my games on my desktop from any pc / mobile device on the internet... kinda like the onlive service only using my pc rather than theirs


I was looking for a software that could do that over lan or something. I did find one but was expensive and reviews said it didn't work great.


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 6, 2012)

erixx said:


> Make *all* i/0 connections to be front ones, except power. But in a tidy way of course



there are cases with that option... I think Lian-Li has some.


----------



## Cortex (Sep 6, 2012)

*Few ideas*

1. A monitor with S-PVA blacks, S-IPS whites and color reproduction, TN response time and refresh rate, and "retina" resolution (~8*4K for 24''), and eIPS price.

2. Shared memory (GPU-CPU) for PC. Also, ECC as standard for all PC's.

3. FP128 (quad precision) capable CPU (and GPUs), today's CPU's can emulate FP128 with performance in KFLOPS, probably.

4.  GPU and CPU that turns fans off when not in 3D. 0dB.

5. (maybe offtopic) GTA-like video game with real models of Cars, Bikes... (Bulldozers, Bicycles, ATV's, Boats, Aeroplanes, Helicopters...), in optional first person view (like Far Cry 2), and RPG system (quests, leveling...)....


----------



## Steevo (Sep 6, 2012)

megaflegmi said:


> A pcie card that has everything that is outdated and is not put on new motherboards (ide, serial ports, parallel, SCSI, etc).
> 
> I second that ... have to look for motherboards with parallel on them for work ... usb to parallel doesn't cut it .



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124055&Tpk=pcmcia to parallel


I have used a couple for legacy applications, and with a bit of work they work fine. It may be required to set your IRQ in the BIOS.


----------



## Frick (Sep 6, 2012)

Depth said:


> I want a device that absorbs all dust from a room and requires no maintenance.



Oh yes. I'd take one that required maintenance!


----------



## Cortex (Sep 6, 2012)

largon said:


> take one PCIe 3.0 x16 board
> slap some eight-or-so DDR3 slots on it
> add a lithium polymer battery-UPS to make the bits stay flipped when it's disconnected from 5VSB
> find a bootable controller that can do it all



Asrock Xfast RAM

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z77 Extreme6/


/what the damn shape is a CD? Round? Circle? 
Edit: I got it .


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 6, 2012)

might be semi OT but ill post it anyway, quoted myself from my DA account
http://viperxtreme.deviantart.com/journal/About-an-ol-research-paper-232509071


> Way back in 2005, i had a class that required us to give a topic for a research. Any will do, but should at least fall in our field or any technical stuff. Since im into gaming, i choose something relative to it, computer hardwares. Back at that time there was this company named AGEIA who's workin on dedicated Physics Processing Units (PPU) mostly for games. So i thought, hey what if we could just integrate that in the video card/GPU, mebbe we could cut down the cost? (considering PPU's are damn expensive that time)
> I made some sort of survey out of it to add to my data, and placed it on lots of message boards to get some opinions and comments, samples:
> 
> From Guru3D
> ...



Then a year after that, GeForce 8 came up, then nvidia bought ageia, then they used GPGPU of the GeForce 8 for physx D:


----------



## Depth (Sep 6, 2012)

Depth said:


> I want a device that absorbs all dust from a room and requires no maintenance.





Frick said:


> Oh yes. I'd take one that required maintenance!



I already have one of those, it's called a computer


----------



## largon (Sep 24, 2012)

*ViperXTR*, 
Time for you to give nVIDIA a call and cash in.


----------



## 7.62 (Sep 25, 2012)

Dedicated hardware AI cards.
I love my SP games, ever since HL1 ( never as good ) but I think AI cards would be a good step further.

Understandably its something else that has to be upgraded, but maybe it can be done with software?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Sep 25, 2012)

a monitor/m-itx case aka diy imac


----------



## Phusius (Sep 25, 2012)

7.62 said:


> Dedicated hardware AI cards.
> I love my SP games, ever since HL1 ( never as good ) but I think AI cards would be a good step further.
> 
> Understandably its something else that has to be upgraded, but maybe it can be done with software?



Very cool idea.


----------



## happita (Sep 26, 2012)

I know this is semi-true, but here. I want Intel to come out with Haswell by New Year, most likely after that. I will sell my sandy bridge so fast, I want that new tech goodness


----------



## largon (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm planning to upgrade my ancient gadgetry in near future and I've been twisting my arm about what will replace my venerable Vertex 60GB. I'm tempted to get rid of the bottlenecking SATA interface, that is, I'm looking at a OCZ RevoDrive 3 240GB PCIe 2.0 ×4. 

Butts!
There's a always a _but_ involved. 
It's based on quirky SaNDfØrCE chippery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ergo, I'm back to this thread with an open letter to Samsung:


> Please sir/madam at Samsung,
> I'd like you to sell me SSD with the following features:
> 
> PCIe 3.0 ×4 interface
> ...


----------



## Nordic (Oct 13, 2012)

largon said:


> I'm planning to upgrade my ancient gadgetry in near future and I've been twisting my arm about what will replace my venerable Vertex 60GB. I'm tempted to get rid of the bottlenecking SATA interface, that is, I'm looking at a OCZ RevoDrive 3 240GB PCIe 2.0 ×4.
> 
> Butts!
> There's a always a _but_ involved.
> ...



Sold


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 13, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> Quad GPUs in 1 card and Crossfire/SLI compatible





adulaamin said:


> A video card that you can just upgrade like a motherboard where you could replace the GPU when something new comes out and add memory/ram if needed





Needless to say I also want it. Even if only for its novelty factor.
C'mon MSI, I know you had the motivation back then...


----------



## GC_PaNzerFIN (Oct 13, 2012)

GTX 690 with 3 slot cooler and 8GB memory (4GB per GPU). 

LGA2011 board with integrated highend FPGA for development purposes. I would pay a lot for one of these. (I am digital IC designer, FPGA/ASIC)


----------



## trickson (Oct 13, 2012)

A time machine and the star ship Enterprise.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 17, 2012)

qubit said:


> I'd extend that idea: make them gangeable, so that they appear as one super-wide logical GPU. This would make them use the whole RAM as one instead of dividing it in half, plus there would be no SLI/CrossFire issues.
> 
> To perform this feat, they would interface directly with each other with little to no glue logic. Think interlocking your fingers and you get the idea.



I think 3DFX did this with their Voodoo IIs.



7.62 said:


> Dedicated hardware AI cards.
> I love my SP games, ever since HL1 ( never as good ) but I think AI cards would be a good step further.
> 
> Understandably its something else that has to be upgraded, but maybe it can be done with software?



Sounds like a neat idea... but with multicore CPUs it really isn't needed. That... and we really don't want Skynet!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 17, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> Sounds like a neat idea... but with multicore CPUs it really isn't needed.



Imagine what games could do if we all had a knights corner co proccessor.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Fanless x86 CPUs and GPUs no WC


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2012)

Some, if not all of these boards have passive cooling or allow it. The CPUs are roughly at Atom speed though (and yes they are x86 or x86-64).


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 17, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Some, if not all of these boards have passive cooling or allow it. The CPUs are roughly at Atom speed though (and yes they are x86 or x86-64).




Yeah Atoms, VIA Nanos and maybe AMD Geodes using Mini-ITX boards, but I was refering to more powerful & efficient CPUs which won't need more than a HS (or a fan which is stopped if light tasks) without using WC nor any exothic cooling form.


----------



## qubit (Oct 17, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> I think 3DFX did this with their Voodoo IIs.



Damn, it's been so long I don't remember!


----------



## btarunr (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 17, 2012)

I want a shackled AI board.

It would literally give the computer a personality and in games, it would literally make computer players intelligent.  The more AI boards you have, the more varied games would be.  You could literally tell the AI to find all pictures on your computer of someone and it would do it given a picture of who you are looking for.  It will even learn about its users like their behavioral patterns so instead of you telling the computer what to do, it will begin to make assumptions based on what you usually do.  For example, if you always start a program like an internet browser when you turn on your computer, the AI would see that and start doing it automatically.  If the AI sees you frequently pay bills on a certain date, it may automatically open your accounting program on that date.  If it sees when you click the mouse, you always miss the icon in a certain way, it could adjust the pointer settings subtly to correct it.  The list is endless what a shackled AI could accomplish.

Shackled in that it has no access to the internet.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 17, 2012)

btarunr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/121017/bta104.jpg


Graphics, lots of (V)RAM, network or RAID controller, sound card and some other stuff on 1 card, right? Daughterboard next-gen.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 17, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> Graphics, lots of (V)RAM, network or RAID controller, sound card and some other stuff on 1 card, right? Daughterboard next-gen.



That 28 cm-long card combines a GTX 680, an SB Core3D sound card (complete with its DAC/AMP mojo), a Killer 2100 hardware NIC, and a 480 GB SSD. Perfect for a mini-ITX build.

A tiny revision. 







Marvell has controllers that work with PCIe 2.0 x2 and give out four SATA 6 Gb/s ports. So two SandForce SF2281 mSATA SSDs in RAID 0, on the card.


----------



## Mr.EVIL (Oct 17, 2012)

*lolwut ?*

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## btarunr (Oct 17, 2012)

Another one: 

A 5.25-inch form-factor hard drive with at least 7 platters the size of CDs, maintaining the areal density of today's 4 TB 3.5-inch drives. It can be allowed to spin at 4800 RPM (should still be fast towards the platters' edges). Should be able to reach 12~16 TB.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 17, 2012)

Atom processor.
4 physical CPU cores, with the possibility of 8 logical cores.  
2.0 to 2.2 GHz rated CPU frequencies (minimum).  
6+ SATA connections on the board capable or Raid 0/1/5.
Ivy Bridge microarchitecture.
Discrete graphics, so the CPU doesn't get toasty.  This doesn't have to be great, but 1024x768 without crapping out on the desktop would be great.
Dual Gigabit ethernet connections
1333 or 1600 MHz DDR3 native RAM frequencies.  240 pin, and at least two slots.
A price point south of $200 for the mobo/cpu combo Atom requires.


Current Atom offerings are...less than stellar.  I think the above would be a perfect media server in a box.  That's all I'd really like to see, as 1155 and 2011 are


----------



## Wrathier (Oct 17, 2012)

adulaamin said:


> A video card that you can just upgrade like a motherboard where you could replace the GPU when something new comes out and add memory/ram if needed



Would indeed be great.

I only have the 680 so soon I will need new again  - And it would be damn well cheaper to have a card where you just upg. ram and gpu.


----------



## qubit (Oct 17, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Another one:
> 
> A 5.25-inch form-factor hard drive with at least 7 platters the size of CDs, maintaining the areal density of today's 4 TB 3.5-inch drives. It can be allowed to spin at 4800 RPM (should still be fast towards the platters' edges). Should be able to reach 12~16 TB.



Sounds like one of those old Quantum Bigfoots on steroids.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 17, 2012)

Bigfeet were 5.25-inch form-factor alright, but they were half as thick as an optical drive, with just about 2~3 platters. My idea is a drive that fills up empty 5.25-inch bays with about 16 TB each (capacity that takes four 3.5-inch drives).


----------



## Nordic (Oct 17, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Bigfeet were 5.25-inch form-factor alright, but they were half as thick as an optical drive, with just about 2~3 platters. My idea is a drive that fills up empty 5.25-inch bays with about 16 TB each (capacity that takes four 3.5-inch drives).



That sounds possible. They have done it before you are saying, so why could they not do it bigger/better.


----------



## btarunr (Oct 17, 2012)

james888 said:


> That sounds possible. They have done it before you are saying, so why could they not do it bigger/better.



Maybe because 3.5-inch became an acceptable (transportable) standard with OEMs.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 17, 2012)

IMO

Retina display on non-Mac laptops and on regular monitors.
More laptops with standard upgradeable graphics and CPU.
RAM as hard drive as mentioned.
More GPGPU use and capabilities.
More efficient systems, passive cooling while powerful.
Less cabling inside & outside via Wireless or merging cables into one.
More durable batteries, with more energy density, less wear and almost instant charging than current ones .
Asynchronous CPUs, RAM, GPUs. No more clocks.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 17, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> More durable batteries, with more energy density, less wear and almost instant charging than current ones .



I read that batteries will be getting 8 times more capacity soon as in the next couple years or so. All that while staying in the same format we have now. They plan to use silicon to hold the electrons, and graphene to structure the silicone in way usable.

Kinda like a wafer in this kinda fashion:
Graphene
Silicone
Graphene
Silicone
Graphene

This on the nano scale. They will chemically treat the graphene so that it has millions of nano scale holes for electrons can move freely.

I would so love to have my laptop last 4*8=32 hours. I would love to have a smart phone that lasted 80 hours on charge.

Let me find the source if I can. Edit: Here it is. From just almost a year ago. http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2011/11/16/silicon-to-improve-batteries-tenfold/1


----------



## Phusius (Oct 17, 2012)

Virtual reality so real, I can have sex with any woman I want and can't tell that it is fake.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 17, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Virtual reality so real, I can have sex with any woman I want and can't tell that it is fake.



That can never happen. We would never leave. Then it gets all matrixy. Somewhere between the matrix and vanilla sky.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 17, 2012)

james888 said:


> That can never happen. We would never leave. Then it gets all matrixy.



Would help solve the overpopulation problem, just pop a feeding tube in me and let me dream


----------



## largon (Oct 17, 2012)

^You'd be missing so much... Only to indulge a mere primal need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mr.EVIL said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive#DRAM-based


Err...? Yes?
Point being?


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 17, 2012)

How about addon boards that just have 32 ram slots with battery backup.  We can fill those out with 8GB ram each and have a field day with ramdisk.


----------



## qubit (Oct 17, 2012)

btarunr said:


> Bigfeet were 5.25-inch form-factor alright, but they were half as thick as an optical drive, with just about 2~3 platters. My idea is a drive that fills up empty 5.25-inch bays with about 16 TB each (capacity that takes four 3.5-inch drives).



Yeah, the same height as an optical drive, I unnerstand. 

I've got a 6GB Bigfoot btw! It's just so slooooooow, lol.


----------



## camoxiong (Oct 18, 2012)

quad lan gigabits per seconds


----------



## Phusius (Oct 18, 2012)

Nuclear batteries ^_^


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Nuclear batteries ^_^



This, so much.  I sometimes daydream about battery technologies that can last months without a recharge.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 18, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> This, so much.  I sometimes daydream about battery technologies that can last months without a recharge.



I just realized your from Joplin, MO, holy shit.  I'm surprised your PC survived.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Oct 18, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Nuclear batteries ^_^



You thinking of  Radioisotope thermoelectric generator?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd like one of those lian li mini-itx cases without the junk powersupply. I'm just going to buy silverstone's fully modular gold rated version anyways so I'd rather have the cost savings. Shouldn't be putting an unmodular psu in those things anyways. I mean really people hate full-sized cases that come with psus as it is so why haven't they caught on that the same goes for these htpc builds? Stop asking us to waste money you assholes.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112361
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112359
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256084


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 18, 2012)

A full tower case that looks like the P280, has 9/10 PCIe slots, has at least one 200m fan mount on the side, top, and front and all openings have easy to remove air filters.

So simple, but so impossible.


----------



## largon (Oct 18, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'd like one of those lian li mini-itx cases without the junk powersupply. I'm just going to buy silverstone's fully modular gold rated version anyways so I'd rather have the cost savings. Shouldn't be putting an unmodular psu in those things anyways. I mean really people hate full-sized cases that come with psus as it is so why haven't they caught on that the same goes for these htpc builds? Stop asking us to waste money you assholes.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112361
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112359
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256084


All that is rated 80Plus Gold is not 80Plus Gold. 
See review at jonnyGURU


----------



## Protagonist (Oct 18, 2012)

A 22Inch Monitor @ 4096 x 2304.

A motherboard with a GPU Socket just like those used on CPU not a PCI-E Slot, but a GPU Socket.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 18, 2012)

That would mean the VRAM has to be inserted like RAM (or shared memory).


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 18, 2012)

Laptops that can be as easily upgraded as desktops.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 18, 2012)

largon said:


> Proper hardware RAM disk.
> 
> Years back there were some hardware RAM disks such as Gigabyte i-RAM floating around but nobody makes such things anymore.
> Today we have adequately fast interconnects (PCIe 3.0), high density DRAM (now at 4Gbit, 8Gbit should be around in a year), though finding the memory controller might be a problem.
> ...



I still really really want a ram disk. Preferably one oc'able via windows.



largon said:


> All that is rated 80Plus Gold is not 80Plus Gold.
> See review at jonnyGURU



Those are completely different powersupplies. The model you linked is the one I have the ST45SF the one linked from newegg is the -G model which swaps designs it actually uses a different OEM (Impervio) as opposed to the FSP built previous unit


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 18, 2012)

DIY Laptops similar to custom built towers.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 18, 2012)

largon said:


> All that is rated 80Plus Gold is not 80Plus Gold.
> See review at jonnyGURU



You seem to have missed that those aren't the same powersupplies. The one with the G just came out a few months ago.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 18, 2012)

7870X2 please


----------



## Nordic (Oct 18, 2012)

Derek12 said:


> DIY Laptops similar to custom built towers.



YES!!! Before I bought my laptop I looked into buying my own. There are some parts out there but nothing really to make a laptop. The best way I could find to do it was to buy each part individually for a specific laptop and just put it together yourself. Problem is that it would cost 50% more than buying the laptop pre made. I would love to have myself a custom laptop.


----------



## trickson (Oct 18, 2012)

I wished they could make a remote control that could shut my wife up! Or at least make it so when she starts her bitching I could press a button and make her nice!


----------



## Nordic (Oct 18, 2012)

trickson said:


> I wished they could make a remote control that could shut my wife up! Or at least make it so when she starts her bitching I could press a button and make her nice!



When my computers fans start getting loud I replace them


----------



## qubit (Oct 18, 2012)

trickson said:


> I wished they could make a remote control that could shut my wife up! Or at least make it so when she starts her bitching I could press a button and make her nice!



Oh god yes!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 18, 2012)

largon said:


> Proper hardware RAM disk.
> 
> Years back there were some hardware RAM disks such as Gigabyte i-RAM floating around but nobody makes such things anymore.
> Today we have adequately fast interconnects (PCIe 3.0), high density DRAM (now at 4Gbit, 8Gbit should be around in a year), though finding the memory controller might be a problem.
> ...




Would have to be the same thing..  Always wanted them make a up to date one.. Kinda curious why some one hasn't maybe it's cost ?..

I buy one if Giga made one that could hold 32GB DDR3..


----------

